# Newbie question about borrowing points and subsequent year use of home resort?



## yancantcook (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi guys, thinking about getting a resale for hyatt carmel with 2000 hyatt points.  If I borrow points to go to a larger unit elsewhere, say 2200 points, I know I have to pay the MF for the following year in advance.  But does this also preclude me for using my home resort for the following year since I borrowed some of the points already, and thus next year I only have 1800 points that must be used at a place that is not my home resort?

"

HRC does allow borrowing from a forward year into a current year, but all MF's on the forward year must be paid in advance in order to borrow. Obviously, MF invoices have not been sent out at that early date, so owner must call HRC Owner Services to get an estimate and make the payment.


----------



## echino (Aug 28, 2021)

You can only borrow in the process of completing a reservation with a check in date within the next 60 days. You can do it online, no need to call. You will need to pay estimated next year's fees. Yes, you lose next year's HRPP because you partially used the points.


----------



## yancantcook (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you @echino 

So one can not buy more points to add to the CUP for a year to upgrade to a bigger unit/etc?

"

If the owner does not reserve his/her unit during that period, the fixed week is automatically converted at six months out to CUP points: Club Use Period. He/she is now working within the HRC points system and--like any exchange system--can search through the HRC website/reservations system to see if there is availability for a desired property and can complete a reservation along with a modest (~$40) transfer fee."


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 30, 2021)

I believe Marriott lets you buy points from other owners. HGVC has always let me borrow points from the next year with no penalties. With Hyatt you do not have those options. As mentioned, the borrowing is severely limited due to the 60 day reservation rule so you are only getting leftovers or late cancellations (your points get restricted if you cancel a reservation within 60 days of checkin - so some inventory does come available).

To get more Hyatt points you will need to purchase another ownership.


----------



## boraxo (Dec 29, 2021)

Related question: I have 1880 points and need 2200 for a reservation that is 1 year away. Can I buy a Bronze unit and combine points from the two units to reserve the week that requires 2200 points?


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 30, 2021)

boraxo said:


> Related question: I have 1880 points and need 2200 for a reservation that is 1 year away. Can I buy a Bronze unit and combine points from the two units to reserve the week that requires 2200 points?


Yes. Points are points. I dont think I’d buy a bronze week though. Go for another golf or above.


----------



## alameda94501 (Dec 30, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> Yes. Points are points. I dont think I’d buy a bronze week though. Go for another golf or above.



Right, the perpetual cost of the timeshare is the annual maintenance fees @boraxo.  In Hyatt, many times (depending on the resort) a bronze week may cost the same in maintenance as a gold week, or platinum week.  Our 2bdrm Diamond week in Carmel costs the same in maintenance fees as a 1bdrm Gold week there.  So when you're maximizing fees/pts, you end up with mainly platinum/diamond weeks.


----------



## youknowthenight (Jan 21, 2022)

Any negative to borrowing ahead beyond losing next years HRPP and having to pay the maintanece fee ahead? I was planning to move substantial number of points next year to EEE anyway...


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 21, 2022)

youknowthenight said:


> Any negative to borrowing ahead beyond losing next years HRPP and having to pay the maintanece fee ahead? I was planning to move substantial number of points next year to EEE anyway...



The problem with borrowing is that you can only make a reservation within 60 days. Slim pickings.

Prepaying is not an issue. Many of us do in regularly to use CUP points (give up your home week).


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 21, 2022)

We were in Maui staying at Westin and had our last 8 days reserved at Lahaina Shores. While here a week opened up at Hyatt Ka'anapali.  We borrowed points from our





GTLINZ said:


> The problem with borrowing is that you can only make a reservation within 60 days. Slim pickings.
> 
> Prepaying is not an issue. Many of us do in regularly to use CUP points (give up your home week).
> Actually there are lots of last minute cancelations so this works well. We typically book a week with points in a hotel and cancel it if a week shows up


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 24, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We were in Maui staying at Westin and had our last 8 days reserved at Lahaina Shores. While here a week opened up at Hyatt Ka'anapali.  We borrowed points from our



You certainly brought up the good side of borrowing.  As a planning tool borrowing is not much help with Hyatt - i owned HGVC before and borrowing was unrestricted and very useful.  But if opportunity knocks on some last minute inventory that is a great example of it working well.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 24, 2022)

yancantcook said:


> Hi guys, thinking about getting a resale for hyatt carmel with 2000 hyatt points.  If I borrow points to go to a larger unit elsewhere, say 2200 points, I know I have to pay the MF for the following year in advance.  But does this also preclude me for using my home resort for the following year since I borrowed some of the points already, and thus next year I only have 1800 points that must be used at a place that is not my home resort?
> 
> "
> 
> HRC does allow borrowing from a forward year into a current year, but all MF's on the forward year must be paid in advance in order to borrow. Obviously, MF invoices have not been sent out at that early date, so owner must call HRC Owner Services to get an estimate and make the payment.


If you own a Jan unit however, they won't let you pay until after Jan. 1. We own 3 units and just discovered this this yr when we went to prepay.


----------

